# Downfield, Monifieth, Panmure, Blairgowrie wee course



## patricks148 (Sep 16, 2016)

Just back from our annual jolly. This year we played;

*Downfield*

Parkland course 6800 Yards.

We had the course virtually to ourselves. 
Quite a few doglegs, water and changes in elevation And pretty long, i didn't have anything less than a 5 iron for a 2nd shot on a par 4 until the 15th.
Quite tight off the tee, with lots of those horrible green and brown things lining the fairways
But very enjoyable, though there wasn't much, if any run on the fairways.

Well worth playing if you are in the area.

*Monifieth*

Ive played here a few times before and always enjoy it. Its not a super long course, but has some great holes and you get real value on your shots. plenty of run on the fairways and the greens were very good. We had fantastic weather and it was a great day, all our group enjoyed it and were pleased to be back on the links with a bit of run on the fairways. the front nine is very linksey, as it follows the railway line down to the edge of Panmure. But once you get on the back 9 its becomes a bit heathland, with the odd tree. That does not detract from the course at all and is a nice contrast.

A must play if in Angus.

*Panmure*

On the back road to Carnoustie, you van see the white clubhouse of Panmure from a fair distance and it just oozes  Old School. quite an old club around 1850 ish if i remember.
Good Practice facilities right next to the club with free range balls.
Its not a long course again and it felt quite heathland, but a superb course none the less.

Lots of trees and heather, with nice wispy rough if you did miss the fairway. A very nice short gentle start to the round, just like the other two courses, then into the harder holes after that.
quite a few holes that seemed to favor a fade off the tee.  most holes were fairly straight forward apart from Hogan, which was a blind tee shot and the others in my 4 ball hadn't played the course before had no clue where we were going and it turned out to be a difficult dogleg left to a raised green up by the railway line. The course meanders though dunes towards Monfieth, then turns back towards the clubhouse. 

a great course well worth playing and will def be back as we were offered a half price 4 ball before the end of Oct.

Only one hole was a bit featureless and that was a 234 yard par 3 straight into the wind, with not much in the way might have been the 15th. But the rest all great golf holes .

*Wee Course Blairgowrie*

Best 9 holer Ive ever played....


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 16, 2016)

3 good courses there Patrick, Downfield suffers  from October to April as it gets wet but a cracking summer course, the other 2 are really good , Panmure just oozes class and at times you could be the only person on the course.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 16, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			3 good courses there Patrick, Downfield suffers  from October to April as it gets wet but a cracking summer course, the other 2 are really good , Panmure just oozes class and at times you could be the only person on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Downfield was a bit wet in places, quite a few GUR patches about, but not excessive. 

Panmure is very old fashioned, i like that.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2016)

Have played Downfield and Panmure Pat.
Downfield is long as you say, some cracking holes though.
Panmure was lovely too. Found the first couple of holes a bit "meh" but once you get out there it's great.


----------



## Val (Sep 17, 2016)

I played Downfield once, really enjoyed it. 40 points helps


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 17, 2016)

Val said:



			I played Downfield once, really enjoyed it. 40 points helps 

Click to expand...

was that off the medals Val?, if so thats some score. i was 2nd with 33, winners was 34 who's off 2.


----------



## Val (Sep 17, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			was that off the medals Val?, if so thats some score. i was 2nd with 33, winners was 34 who's off 2.
		
Click to expand...

Yellows


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 17, 2016)

Val said:



			Yellows
		
Click to expand...

wish we had as well


----------

